# Fuji Abo****e 2.0, any good?



## ALions (Jun 28, 2008)

I am a 40 y/o guy who is 100lbs overweight. I am trying to get healthy and remember how much fun I had in cycling clubs in high school and college. I have a lot of city bike 
paths in my neighborhood and want to take advantage of them. I don't feel very comfortable in a road bike stance with my big belly. I am looking at hybrid bikes as an alternative. My LBS showed me a Fuji Absolute 2.0, which seems like a nice bike for the price. Does anyone have an opinion on this bike? Also, as I lose weight down the line, can I just add drop bars and make it a true road bike? Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

My wife and daughter both ride the Absolute 2.0. It is an outstanding bike....very durable...light and fast. It is certainly not a road bike, but they both average 13-15 mph on a 10 mile trip.

The Fuji dealer also mentioned that the price of the 09 model would be 15-20% higher.


----------



## Whadabala (Jun 20, 2008)

What's up with the asterisk's in the title?


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

my guess is the letters in absolute, more specifically the solut got rearranged to oslut and the filter doesnt like name calling.


----------



## ALions (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I misspelled as Abo(****)e. Maybe I should just spend the $600 on an entry level road bike and put flat bars on it.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

ALions said:


> I think I misspelled as Abo(****)e. Maybe I should just spend the $600 on an entry level road bike and put flat bars on it.


Why not buy something slightly used that could be better quality for the same money.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

ALions said:


> I think I misspelled as Abo(****)e. Maybe I should just spend the $600 on an entry level road bike and put flat bars on it.


there are flat bar road bikes out there. changing from standard drop bars to flat bars would require more than just the bar, but new shifters and brake levers as well, right? Depending on your weight and comfort level, something with wider tires might be a better fit as well. Just try out a bunch of options.


----------

